# mit gentoo live cd auf festplatte zugreifen

## petersilier

hallo.

ich habe einen virus auf meiner windows platte und wollte ihn per gentoo live dvd loeschen da ich weiss um welche datei es sich handelt.

ich bin gerade mit der gentoo live dvd online, kenne mich aber leider mit linux ueberhaupt nicht aus, wie komme ich jetzt auf meine windows festplatte?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Die Windows Platte wird sicher NTFS formatiert sein. Somit ist das schreiben auf der Platte unter Linux nicht trivial. Ich weiß nicht ob die Gentoo Live CD NTFS write Support hat.

Häng die Platte lieber an nen andere Windows Rechner und lösch das da.

Meistens geht das aber auch alles im Abgesicherten Modus.

Oder du nimmst ne Windows CD (sollte zu deiner Version passen) und gehst in die Reperaturkonsole. Da hast du auch Plattenzugriff mit einem abgespeckten DOS. Da kannste die Datei auch löschen.

Sebastian

----------

## Max Steel

Dazu mountest du deine Windows Festplatte mit dem mount.ntfs Befehl. bzw. mount -t ntfs (macht beides das gleiche). Ganz wichtig allerdings das du in jedem Fall -o rw dazuschreibst, sonst hast du unter Umständen nur lesenden Zugriff.

Achja, die Device-Node (/dev/sda1 z.B.) und der mountpoint /mnt/gentoo solltest du kennen.

----------

## petersilier

mein kumpel hat auch gentoo, blos die minimal version.

er sagt damit kann er die dateien loeschen.

windows cd hab ich gerade keine zur hand und das ding in nen anderen rechner einzubauen, dafuer ist keine zeit.

ich hab meine externe platte zum testen auch angeschlossen, die wird auch angezeigt.

nur wenn ich draufklicke kommt die fehlermeldung 

An error occurred while accessing 'Eigene Dateien' the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: Cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab

----------

## petersilier

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Dazu mountest du deine Windows Festplatte mit dem mount.ntfs Befehl. bzw. mount -t ntfs (macht beides das gleiche). Ganz wichtig allerdings das du in jedem Fall -o rw dazuschreibst, sonst hast du unter Umständen nur lesenden Zugriff.
> 
> Achja, die Device-Node (/dev/sda1 z.B.) und der mountpoint /mnt/gentoo solltest du kennen.

 

das hilft mir schon sehr ... device-node kenn ich aber wo soll ich die mountpoint eingeben? also was muss ich jetzt genau machen

----------

## Max Steel

das ganze zu einem Befehl zusammenfassen und den in ein Terminal eingeben, achja du musst root dazu sein, das heißt du gibst den in ein VT ein soll heißen ALT+STRG+F[1-6] Auf VT7 ist dein X (Graphische)

mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/sd?? /mnt/gentoo

(-t bezeichnet den typ des Device, -o sind die Optionen dazu)

 :Wink: 

Zum Datei löschen kannst du mc verwenden (glaube der ist auf der Gentoo-DVD drauf.)

----------

## petersilier

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> das ganze zu einem Befehl zusammenfassen und den in ein Terminal eingeben, achja du musst root dazu sein, das heißt du gibst den in ein VT ein soll heißen ALT+STRG+F[1-6] Auf VT7 ist dein X (Graphische)
> 
> mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/sd?? /mnt/gentoo
> 
> (-t bezeichnet den typ des Device, -o sind die Optionen dazu)
> ...

 

ich bin leider totaler noob, jetzt steig ich nichtmehr durch

en ALT+STRG+F[1-6] Auf VT7 ist dein X (Graphische); dann ;oeffnet sich so ein grosses terminal wo ich nicht mehr rauskomme also wie komm ich vom terminal wieder auf die grafische oberflaeche??

(-t bezeichnet den typ des Device, -o sind die Optionen dazu); welche typen gibt es denn ...?

----------

## Max Steel

 *Quote:*   

> ich bin leider totaler noob, jetzt steig ich nichtmehr durch
> 
> en ALT+STRG+F[1-6] Auf VT7 ist dein X (Graphische)
> 
> dann ;oeffnet sich so ein grosses terminal wo ich nicht mehr rauskomme also wie komm ich vom terminal wieder auf die grafische oberflaeche??

 

Okay, Also dieses Terminal ist ein Terminal wie du schon sagtest.

Mit VT meine ich diese STRG+ALT+F Kombinationen und die Zahl dazu ist dann einfach die zugehörige Funktionstaste. VT1 = F1; VT7 = F7

 *Quote:*   

> (-t bezeichnet den typ des Device, -o sind die Optionen dazu); welche typen gibt es denn ...?

 

Typ ist vielleicht Blöd gewählt. Es geht eigentlich um das Filesystem, welches in mount irgendwie als Typ bezeichnet wird.

Was du als -t Argument eingeben kannst wird aus den mount.* Befehlen herleiten, und zum anderen aus den Kernel-Einstellungen die man nicht lesen können muss.

Erstes mal, die Konsole kann TAB-Completion, soll heißen du schreibst den Anfang eines beliebigen Befehls/einer beliebigen Datei und drückst dann 2mal die Tabulator Taste.

Also du schreibst mount <TAB> <TAB> Und bekommst:

```
mount            mount.fuse       mount.nfs        mount.ntfs-fuse  mount.smbfs

mount.cifs       mount.fuse.ntfs  mount.nfs4       mountpoint
```

(Bei meinem Rechner; als root (Administrator))

Am einfachsten einfach mal ausprobieren.

Weiß grad nicht was alles auf der Gentoo DVD drauf ist, daher kann ich recht wenig Infos dazu geben.

(Hab eine Gentoo-CD das letzte mal letztes Jahr genutzt ^^ Zum Installieren von GEntoo auf meinem Rechner.

----------

## mv

 *petersilier wrote:*   

> ich habe einen virus auf meiner windows platte und wollte ihn per gentoo live dvd loeschen da ich weiss um welche datei es sich handelt.

 

Da hier anscheinend alle zu beschäftigt sind, Hilft mit Gentoo-Details zu geben, hat niemand daran gedacht, Dir den wichtigsten Hinweis zu geben:

Du hast ein komprimiertes System und hast mit Hilfe irgendeines Viren-Scanners herausgefunden, dass eine Datei einen Virus enthält!?

Vergiss es!

Es nützt nichts, diese Datei zu löschen! Das System gehört Dir nicht mehr, und Du kannst es höchstens noch ganz neu aufsetzen.

Falls Du mir nicht glaubst, hör wenigstens auf Microsofts eigenen technischen Support

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

meines Erachtens sollte Komprimierung kein Problem darstellen (@mv oder was kompromittiert gemeint?), allerdings habe ich schon öfters gehört, dass Gentoo als Live-System nicht alles an Hardware gut unterstützt, da wäre vielleicht vom Ansatz her die Überlegung nicht ganz abwegig, es mal mit einem anderen, "einfacheren" Live-System zu probieren. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist dort oft mehr Unterstützung für alles mögliche drin. Für den laufenden Betrieb als installiertes System ist das sicher unvorteilhaft gegenüber gentoo, aber als Live-CD hat das schon so seine Vorzüge.

Jetzt wäre nur mal interessant, ob in der letzten Antwort hier kompromittiert oder komprimiert gemeint ist, schließlich ist das ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## mv

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> meines Erachtens sollte Komprimierung kein Problem darstellen (@mv oder was kompromittiert gemeint?)

 

kompromottiert natürlich, ein Typo.

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo als Live-System nicht alles an Hardware gut unterstützt

 

Gentoo ist kein Live-System sondern eine Distribution. Es gibt aber sehr gute Live-Systeme, die auf Gentoo basieren, SystemRescueCD beispielsweise.

Aber nochmals: Um ein kompromittiertes Windows-System zu retten, ist das der vollkommen falsche Ansatz. Da hilft nur plattmachen und ganz neu aufsetzen. (Das liegt nicht an Windows, sondern das ist bei jedem Betriebssystem so).

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> Falls Du mir nicht glaubst, hör wenigstens auf Microsofts eigenen technischen Support

 

Ganz schlechter Ansatz in einem Linux Forum  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Falls Du mir nicht glaubst, hör wenigstens auf Microsofts eigenen technischen Support 
> 
> Ganz schlechter Ansatz in einem Linux Forum 

 

Nicht, wenn es um Windows geht.   :Wink: 

----------

